
Show HN: Screen-light meditation for busy and stressed screen users - maxpax
https://lumiate.co
======
maxpax
Mindfulness meditation linked to a hue-cycle, like Night Mode for mindfulness.
The cycle fades into the unconscious while you work (perceptual adaptation),
but you can shift your attention to it for light-guided meditation.

Currently in beta, looking for feedback and happy to answer any questions.

